# how to immigrate to cyprus ?



## samer (Mar 25, 2011)

hello,
i need to find a way to immigrate legally to cyprus can anyone help me?


----------



## Pixy (May 16, 2011)

samer said:


> hello,
> i need to find a way to immigrate legally to cyprus can anyone help me?


I am from India.I need to work in Cyprus.Please suggest me what to do.


----------

